# Revolver backfire



## WolfieReveles (Mar 21, 2012)

Let's say a 1930's revolver backfires because something blocks the barrel. What sort of damage would this cause? What would be the minimum and maximum damage caused by such an event, or what would be the most likely scenarios?

I really don't know much about guns at all, so any help is useful. Thank you!


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Mar 21, 2012)

It is possible for a blocked barrel to explode, sending shrapnel in all directions including back at the shooter. The problem of shattered gun barrels was once so severe that all barrels had to be tested before the gun could be sold or issued. The tester would literally stamp his proof mark onto the barrel to show that the barrel had been successfully tested. This was back in the 16 and 17 hundreds, but the problem of exploding barrels has never completely disappeared. It is still a routine check that whenever you pick up a weapon you are unfamiliar with, you look down the barrel to ensure it is free of blockage along with a few other checks, like ensuring it is loaded or not.    C.M.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you very much! So I guess it could range anywhere between a booboo on your hand to a bit of barrel lodged in your brain. Great!


----------



## Potty (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 2770


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 27, 2012)

My dad actually had a revolver explode on him back in 2004. The reason for it was pretty fun: the barrel wasn't blocked or anything, but the powder had settled inside the cartridge so that it all went off at once (instead of burning in a more controlled fashion) when the primer fired. Looked a lot like the picture Potty posted up there. His pistol, a Peacemaker, was designed to use (much weaker, generally) black powder rather than smokeless powder, meaning that his powder charge (to achieve the desired muzzle velocity) was fairly light, using his normal powder. He switched to a kind of low density powder afterward, which means that he gets the same muzzle velocity using a lot more powder (and that it can't settle anymore).

While we're on the subject, though, I'm not sure that a blockage inside the barrel would cause a revolver's barrel to explode because there is actually a small gap between the barrel and the chamber (through which a substantial amount of gas already escapes every time you fire). You'd think that the gap in question would be the path of least resistance. Or at least I would. I have no personal experience in plugging up the barrels of revolvers, nor have I done any serious reading on the subject.


----------



## live2write (Apr 3, 2012)

With any firearm, anything that is blocking the barrel will cause damage to the shooter as well as the cylinder(where the ammo goes) and the frame.  What is most likely to happen is not the casing to explode.  In the photo above that is likely caused by someone who does not know how to reload shells properly or has the wrong caliber ammunition.  This rarely happens but it is a possibility.

What you are looking for is when there is a blockage in the barrel.  This happens with reloaded ammo with bad primers or underloaded ammo.  Primers are used to ignite the powders in the cartridge that gives the bang to release the bullet to the target.  With underloaded ammo the primer had given enough power to release the bullet from the cartridge but not the barrel.

Is this avoidable.  Yes under these circumstances.
1.  Did you hit the target, if you sighted the revolver properly you should beable to hit your target.  If not check for blockage.
2.  The gun did not have the *bang* it usually has and did not ignite the powder.  How can you tell?  With most revolvers there will be a small flame coming out of the end of the barrel and in the inside of the cylinder.
3.  Sometimes the bullet will still be suck in the beginning of the cylinder and would not allow you to open the cylinder and/or re-chamber another round

What happens if I shoot ammo through a blocked barrel?

Not good.  Most likely blowback and you will end up severely hurting yourself and/or others.  I have seen a shooter blow his fingers off of his hand from a blocked revolver.  The recoil is 100% and in some cases the barrel cracks open.

I would not want to rate this on minimum or maximum damage because it is never pretty.

Just as a side note:  When I go shooting in the winter with my father.  When it snows we have to keep our barrels clear of any snow debris.  Even a little bit of fluff can cause blowbacks.

Source:  *Professional shooter with 8 years experience.*


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.thegunzone.com/images/1911cf2.jpg

Here is a rather small obstructed barrel damage. It doesn't look like it even broke through the outer shell of the semi auto.

Suprised at the lack of pictures on the net.

Basically the barrel between the obstruction and the cartidge will rupture somewhere to release the pressure. Sending gun fragments in random directions.


----------

